# 99 Chevy Silverado "Service Engine Soon" Alarm



## Stay Bent

I was just wondering if any of you had this to light up on your instrument panel. I have about 160K miles on her and keep it well maintained. I thought it was oil change, but I had that done this weekend and it's still on.

I went by the dealership yesterday and they want $99 to just take a look, so I thought I'd ask you guys before I pay. He did mention that it could be the Catalyc Converter. Anybody know? Is there another monster I've missed.

Thanks!


----------



## Profish00

Could also be the gas cap, dont know. Disconect the battery for a few min, see what happens.


----------



## troutslayer

I heard you can go by Autozone and they will put a scanner on it and tell you what the code is.....from there it is up to you


----------



## SwayOveride

Yup, go to Autozone and have them read the codes. Then you can figure out from the codes what is wrong with the truck.


----------



## bowed up

it is a 99 model, yep about that time for the check engine light to come on for the rest of ots life. i dont know if i have seen a cheverolet that wasnt brand new *without* the check engine light on


----------



## Danny Jansen

Do not start the engine, but turn the key to the on position. Then push the accelator to the floor three times. Check engine light should go out if all you needed was an oil change.


----------



## waterspout

look at your manual,, there a code in it to reset it. find it and follow direction,, at least there was bud. something about pushing the break X time then flipping something then turn it on and bingo.... may not work for your but a bud chevy it worked for... good luck


----------



## fishbobr

like Danny said or if it is the gas cap you will have to clear the code because for the computer to reset after an emmisions code (gas cap leak) it has to have four consecutive cold starts from below 60 degrees which aint gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## Bobby

Take the bulb out. J/K Do what Danny said.


----------



## Gilbert

bowed up said:


> it is a 99 model, yep about that time for the check engine light to come on for the rest of ots life. i dont know if i have seen a cheverolet that wasnt brand new *without* the check engine light on


I have a 99 silverado and the light is not on. I have 170k miles on it too. Hell, the light didn't even come on when the fuel pump went out and left me on 610N as I was trying to exist to take 45N on my way to the airport. That is the only thing that I have had go wrong with my truck.


----------



## Stay Bent

Great feedback fellas. I knew about the reset after an oil change, so I figured it wasn't that. I will definately do the Autozone visit to save $99. (What could it hurt?) Thanks!

Oh, guess what? The light is no longer on and I haven't done anything. Therefore, I need to visit Autozone to see if there is a history in the computer to tell me what it was, because I'm sure it will come back.


----------



## Profish00

Stay Bent said:


> Oh, guess what? The light is no longer on and I haven't done anything. Therefore, I need to visit Autozone to see if there is a history in the computer to tell me what it was, because I'm sure it will come back.


Gas cap


----------



## Profish00

Stay Bent said:


> Oh, guess what? The light is no longer on and I haven't done anything. Therefore, I need to visit Autozone to see if there is a history in the computer to tell me what it was, because I'm sure it will come back.


Gas cap


----------



## Stay Bent

I didn't make it by Autozone yet, but I haven't gotten gas since the alarm and haven't tighten the cap. Still no alarm again yet, so the suspense is puzzling.


----------



## mudcatz71

o2 sensor, vacumm leak, or its just like the rest of the chevys mine came on at 120 and stayed on i learned to ignore it


----------



## Stay Bent

*I Still Have a Problem - The Latest*

Well it's been a few months, the light has been off / on a couple dozen times and the Autozone guy knows me well. I still have the problem.

Well it wasn't the gas cap, but the print-off read about a code 008. (Cylinder #8 mis-fire) I changed all sparkplugs and wires. Drove about 50 miles and the light went off and some time later came back on.

Well the next thing on the list was the coil, so I thought I'd be smart and put the #8 coil on #1 and see if the Autozone deal would say misfire on #1. Nope - It said misfire on multiple cylinders. So I went and bought a coil and put the #1 coil back on #1 and the new coil on #8. Drove a few days and the light goes out. Before I could make it to Autozone, the ole light is on again. This time the Autozone deal still says the same thing. (Multiple misfires)

My next fix or option is the injectors. (Anyone have a clue or a product that can ensure the injectors are working properly?) I've tried several products before in the last 160K miles, but...

Another option the print-out says is low fuel pressure. I was also wondering if my fuel pump could be the culprit. Considering its cost and removing the bed, how likely could this be my problem?

Another option was a vacuum leak. I know that is hard to find.

Last of all, the *print-out didn't say O2 sensor*. Ironically, I have never had one changed in the 160K miles. Could this be the problem?

In closing and thanks for reading this long post, should I now take it to the dealership and pay the $99? (At least that is what the wife has said)

Thanks,
Bernard


----------



## Roby

I ran across this problem a few weeks ago on a 2000 model chevy. Pulled out what is left of my hair. Ended up being a defective crankshaft position sensor. You will need to have it fixed in order to pass an emissions test if you live in any of the counties that require it during a MVI.


----------



## Hooked

SB -- either go by or give the folks a call at Gulf Coast Auto on Hiway 3. They will trace down the problem for $50 or so and you can either fix it yourself or have them do it for you. I've done this a couple times over the years and most recently a few months ago when my daughters '02 Expedition had the check engine soon light on after I'd spent time and $$ replacing things the Autozone computer said was the problem.


----------



## wfishtx

I'm thinking its time you get it in a shop. Sometimes you just have to let the "experts" take care of it.

Keeps us posted on the outcome. I'd be curious to hear just what the problem was.


----------



## Stay Bent

Good stuff fellas.
Roby: That crankcase position sensor sounds complicated. Was it a D.I.Y. or did you have to pay for performance? PM me some info about your ordeal.
Hooked: I guess I will pay GCA a visit. (Where at on Highway 3?) 

Yep, my mind is made up on getting it in somebody's shop. (I'm spinning my wheels and definately spending unnecessary cash - She said that)


----------



## Hooked

GCA is 2 blocks south of Main/518 Hiway 3 intersection.


----------



## Stay Bent

Well it looks like I won't be Flounder fishing, so I guess I'll shoot for 1st in line. Stay tuned!


----------



## fishbowl365

could be an accumulation of moisture in your fuel rails, tends to rest in the back [closest to firewall] hence number 8 cylinder misfiring..my o2 3500 check light comes on and off rather frequently but only codes multiple misfires. @285k


----------



## Stay Bent

Went fishing and truck is sill sick. Maybe Friday morning I will give GCA a visit.


----------



## Hooked

Glad you got to go fishing. We hit the ramp at 5:30 Saturday morning but only made it about a mile from the ramp when the motor lost 50% power so we had to limp back to the ramp and head home..........


----------



## Stay Bent

Sorry to hear that Hooked. (Although our trip wasn't "That" bad, we hit the water about noon, we chunked plastic for 3 hours, he caught 2 Trout, I got skunked and drenched because I left my jacket at home on a 50% chance of rain day) I got my fish-fix though!


----------



## Stay Bent

Good News!!!

Hooked Up, I finally made it to GCA and Frank found my problem within a hour and my truck is happy again. (In at 9:30 and back to me at 1pm - Great service)

It was a fuel regulator and he cleaned the injectors.

Thanks for all the feedback and help everyone.


----------



## Hooked

Super. Glad they were able to fix you up quickly. Any time I've had to take my trucks in the service has always been great and they generally go beyond the call to help me out.


----------



## Stay Bent

Thanks and Amen!!!


----------

